# Big change since March



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

looks good - keep up the good work!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

HE looks good! He so pretty!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you guys  He can be a ****y little mare sometimes (as my trainer puts it) but when he's behaving he listens so well and has the smoothest strides. He also bends of the leg really well.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He looks lovely, great job!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

hes gorgeous.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Very recognizable coloring. Very neat


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

What a difference. Great job!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Beautiful boy!
He looks fantastic. 

Same gorgeous colour as my old gelding.
What do you classify him as? Even my vet couldn't quite pin it down.
Almost a Dun Grullo of sorts.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

No idea! When I first got him, he was without a doubt a black paint, no brown at all. I *think* he is a black paint and he just got really bleached by the sun


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't know... my gelding was exactly the same way.

Winter he goes black, sheds out into that almost mousy colour every summer.
I'll have to see if I can find some pictures to show.
Beautiful colour though!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Here's Quincy...

Winter coat:



















Summer coat:




























What do you think? About the same?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh no wsarabians! definate difference 

looking good there 1dog!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

You don't think the colour change is similar?

I don't mean looks/conformation wise... they are nothing the same.
But I think the colour change they both have is pretty similiar.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Their color looks a lot alike! Does her color turn black again every winter? I'm hoping Painter's will turn black again. Beautiful horse BTW!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

HAHAHAHHHHAHHAHA i was thinking you were talking about the difference between quincy's winter and summer coat, not the two different horses lol oops  

BLONDE MOMENT


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Their color looks a lot alike! Does her color turn black again every winter? I'm hoping Painter's will turn black again. Beautiful horse BTW!


Thanks!
He was a super fun horse that I miss like heck! 

Every winter he'd go black, and every spring he'd shed out to that colour.
I'm guessing that might be the same with your boy, because even in the winter pictures you could see a light brown hue colour in his coat.

If it helps at all, I perfer the summer coat over the black coat!
It's a very unique colour and so beautiful.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> HAHAHAHHHHAHHAHA i was thinking you were talking about the difference between quincy's winter and summer coat, not the two different horses lol oops
> 
> BLONDE MOMENT


LOL!
No worries, we all have them!


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

awhhh


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Amazing! He looks wonderful, and really filled out! Great job!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks guys, but this a year old. He was sold a few months ago.

For those curious, he did turn black again over the winter and then bleached again over the summer


----------

